# How to download "Personal Documents" to PC? (without USB)



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to Kindle. I have uploaded some Personal Documents via email (i.e.[name]@free.kindle.com)

Say I am in the office and my kindle is not with me, and I want to view those documents on my PC in the office. I thought I would be able to download them by logging into my kindle account online. But seems like I cannot!

If they are books, kindle books, I can download them, but not for Personal Documents?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected],

As far as I know, you can only read personal documents through Kindle devices, not Kindle Apps.  My download options are limited to my devices, not any of the apps, and the personal doc help pages only talk about devices. 

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> [email protected],
> 
> As far as I know, you can only read personal documents through Kindle devices, not Kindle Apps. My download options are limited to my devices, not any of the apps, and the personal doc help pages only talk about devices.
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy,

Also, I would like to ask how could I transfer/migrate my Kindle Account between .com and .co.uk?
Is it through the page "Country Setting" under "Manager Your Kindle" ??

In that case, does that mean I need to have addresses in both countries to switch between them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You CAN read personal docs on a PC with the Kindle app. . .you just have to have them saved in a compatible format.  

But you can't 'send' them like you can to dedicated Kindle devices, so, in your scenario, if you select 'deliver to my' you'll see that your Kindle for PC is not available.  My understanding is that they hope to add this capability, but haven't yet. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Betsy,
> 
> Also, I would like to ask how could I transfer/migrate my Kindle Account between .com and .co.uk?
> Is it through the page "Country Setting" under "Manager Your Kindle" ??
> ...


I think you can only have one country at a time. . .even if you have accounts at both amazon stores. If you switch back and forth too much it may come to the attention of Amazon and they may ask where you really are and ask you to prove it. They can see where you're logging in from and compare it to where you say you are.

Depending on your citizenship and residency, though, you may actually be allowed to use both stores. We have a couple members here who are UK residents but US citizens (or vice versa) and I think they can switch back and forth. Perhaps they'll be able to help. I recall some explanation of having to prove to Amazon that they were US Citizens so as to keep using the US store when resident in the UK.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I think I could still take advantage of the potentially better pricing of .com rather than .co.uk by changing my address to somewhere outside of US and UK, e.g. Hong Kong.  Just that I have to fill in my address which I'd hope to avoid if I can. 

Cheers,
[email protected]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I think I could still take advantage of the potentially better pricing of .com rather than .co.uk by changing my address to somewhere outside of US and UK, e.g. Hong Kong. Just that I have to fill in my address which I'd hope to avoid if I can.
> 
> ...


In general, I'd not recommend trying to 'fool' Amazon into thinking you're somewhere you're not. They don't look kindly on it when they find out. They kind of have to pay attention because of agreements with the various countries they're allowed to sell in or ship to.

Think about it: if a person represents that he is from country A when he's really located in country B, there's a fraud being perpetrated. Amazon won't likely prosecute, but they could lock your account.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I actually have real locations in both HK and the UK... so not intentionally "fooling" amazon. Anyway, I wont chance it often. Only once for a while.

Btw, I just tried the Kindle for PC application... seems like I cannot transfer Personal Documents to the PC app either. Is that normal?? Any clue?

It's grey except from the physical kindle device option...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You CAN read personal docs on a PC with the Kindle app. . .you just have to have them saved in a compatible format.
> 
> But you can't 'send' them like you can to dedicated Kindle devices, so, in your scenario, if you select 'deliver to my' you'll see that your Kindle for PC is not available. My understanding is that they hope to add this capability, but haven't yet. . . . .


Ann, how do you get them in the Kindle app? do you have to send them via email outside the Amazon "personal documents" and put them in the right folder?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, how do you get them in the Kindle app? do you have to send them via email outside the Amazon "personal documents" and put them in the right folder?
> 
> Betsy


I don't think you can 'send' them. You basically have to have them on your computer in a readable format and associate it with the Kindle for PC application. So, for instance, if I get a .mobi book from somewhere else, I can tell it to open with the KforPC. And I can permanently associate KforPC with ".mobi" so that I always open mobi files that way automatically.

But I admit I'm going by memory here as I don't currently have any computer with the KforPC loaded. . . .


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann is correct.

At this point in time, you can only get personal documents into K4PC if you save the mobi file onto your PC and then open it.

To answer the question on your other thread at the same time, you also can't sync between the two _at this moment in time_.

Amazon have stated that they are working to add this functionality - see this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89194.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think you can 'send' them. You basically have to have them on your computer in a readable format and associate it with the Kindle for PC application.


Well, I was thinking "send" them via email as you would send any other attachment and save them to the computer. Then do the "associate" thing. Which I knew you could do, I was just a little confused by your explanation. Not enough caffiene yet at 9AM.

Thanks for the clarifications, Morf! 

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not enough caffiene yet at 9AM.


9AM? It's 9PM here in the UK, what time zone are you in right now then?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's around 7 p.m. NOW. . .EDT. . .but it was around 9 a.m. when she first posted.  

Are you guys still on Summer Time or have you switched back yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, LOL, I was talking about when I originally posted. 

And I hear it might be endless summer over there, at least as a trial:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-15490249

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I hear it might be endless summer over there, at least as a trial:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-15490249


Wow. . .that's. . . .different. 

And to continue completely off topic for a moment. . .I am way more than ready for "daylight time" to end. . .this waking up in the dark is for the birds. Oh. Wait. Even the birds aren't up yet!  But my husband prefers more light after dinner as he's still got outside work to do on his storage shed.

Anyway . . . is everyone clear on how to read personal documents with K4PC?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

On the OT discussion, we are back on GMT now, switched last weekend.

Endless summer I think is rather unlikely - I sometimes wonder if we have *any* summer ... endless summer_time_ might be a possibility!

Back on topic, K4PC 1.8.1 has just appeared, but sadly still doesn't support sending personal documents.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2011)

Interestingly, I finally found a way to download the personal document.

I uploaded a .mobi book using one of the authorised email addresses, say [email protected], via [name]@free.kindle.com.
The Amazon service convert my .mobi file to an .azw file and saved in the Personal Document folder.

Then, I happened to find that my amazon account email (say [email protected]) received a notification email, saying that a personal document has been sent to my kindle account. In this email, I was provided a direct link to download the converted .azw file!! that means I could get assess to this personal document on any computer, or even smartphones!!

Now, my new question is, how do I manage whether or not to receive this kind of notification emails? I can't see it on the Manage Kindle account page!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Now, my new question is, how do I manage whether or not to receive this kind of notification emails? I can't see it on the Manage Kindle account page!


AFAIK you get them automatically, I'm not aware of any way of switching them off.

You are right, they do include a link to the document, and this is indeed a way of downloading the file. I never thought of it because I quickly got annoyed with the notification emails and set up a rule in my mailbox to put them out of the way!


----------

